# CloudWorkers (nicht zu verwechseln mit Cloudworks)



## F88O (22 Januar 2020)

Hallo,
ich habe den Arbeitsvertrag von CloudWorks zugesendet bekommen und ware gerade eben kurz davor ihn zu unterschreiben und zurückzusenden. Dank dem Beitrag hier habe ich Klarheit bekommen und mir auch eine vermutliche Anzeige vom Hals ferngehalten. 
Hat schon jemand der hier vor einiger Zeit geschrieben hat Probleme mit Cloudworks ? 

Grüße


----------



## Hippo (22 Januar 2020)

F88O schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand der hier vor einiger Zeit geschrieben hat Probleme mit Cloudworks ?


Öhm ...
Guck mal rechts oben - da steht "Suchfunktion" ...


----------



## F88O (22 Januar 2020)

Hippo schrieb:


> Öhm ...
> Guck mal rechts oben - da steht "Suchfunktion" ...


Ich finde dort aber keine Beiträge zum Thema Cloudworks.


----------



## Hippo (22 Januar 2020)

Komisch - ich schon


----------



## F88O (22 Januar 2020)

Kannst du sie vielleicht verlinken ? 
Wäre nett.


----------



## jupp11 (22 Januar 2020)

F88O schrieb:


> ich habe den Arbeitsvertrag von CloudWorks zugesendet bekommen


Wie ist der Kontakt zustande gekomen? Handelt es sich um diesen Laden?





						Suche nach "Chodowieckistr. 9/1, D-10405 Berlin"
					






					www.northdata.de


----------



## F88O (22 Januar 2020)

@jupp11
Nein es handelt sich um die Firma:








						Mitarbeiter gesucht!
					

Wir stellen ein - Jetzt bewerben




					cloudworkers.company


----------



## jupp11 (22 Januar 2020)

> *CLOUDWORKERS LTD*
> 128 Cannon Workshops Cannon Drive
> E14 4AS London


Ist ein komplett anderer  Laden, zumindest dem Namen nach:
Kein Impressum, anonym registriert. Das strotzt  vor  "Seriosität" 

Wie kam der Kontakt zustande?


----------



## Hippo (22 Januar 2020)

Beiträge abgetrennt und Threadtitel korrigiert


----------



## F88O (22 Januar 2020)

Habe nach einem Nebenjob gesucht dort wird die Stelle beschrieben das man Customer Supporter ist. 
In der Realität spielt man aber eine Frau die mit Kunden (Männern) schreibt die dafür Geld zahlen weil sie denken hier schreiben echte Frauen.


----------



## jupp11 (22 Januar 2020)

F88O schrieb:


> Habe nach einem Nebenjob gesucht


Wie? Über Google? Mit welchen/m Suchbegriff/e?


----------



## F88O (22 Januar 2020)

Suchbegriff war Nebenjob aber man findet die Seite von denen recht einfach auch wenn man Freelancer, Homeoffice usw. eintippt.
Ja war über google


----------



## jupp11 (22 Januar 2020)

F88O schrieb:


> wenn man Freelancer, Homeoffice usw. eintippt.


Mit den Suchbegriffen finde ich den Laden nicht. Wenn ich mit dem  Namen des Laden suche,
werden zig "Zwischenhändler" angezeigt. Einer unseriöser als der andere....

PS: War es eventuell eine Anzeige? Google zeigt  gegen   "kleine Gebühren"
fast mehr Anzeigen als  echte Treffer


----------



## F88O (23 Januar 2020)

Ich bin über Google drauf gestossen und nach ein paar mal durchblättern habe ich den Laden gefunden.


----------

